# CC turn off while driving.



## chicositos (May 29, 2010)

Hi,
I have a problem with my CC 2011 with 18,000 miles. (2.0 T DSG)
It happens 3 times, while I´m driving like at 18 mph, it turns off sporadically.
I already scan the car, and non error registered. Has anyone has the same problem??
What could it be?
I still have warranty, but I want first a diagnostic before I left the car at the dealer, because sincerely I don´t trust them at all.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## mrsteve7 (Jul 3, 2012)

chicositos said:


> Hi,
> I have a problem with my CC 2011 with 18,000 miles. (2.0 T DSG)
> It happens 3 times, while I´m driving like at 18 mph, it turns off sporadically.
> I already scan the car, and non error registered. Has anyone has the same problem??
> ...


Did you use a quality scan tool like VCDS (Ross-Tech) vs. a generic OBDII scanner?
This'll be a tough one for the dealer to diagnose if nothing is flagged in the control modules and they have nothing to go on


----------



## chicositos (May 29, 2010)

Yes I did use VCDS 10.8
Regards


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

I had something like this happen when I didn't get the hose clamp back on correctly after installing a CAI. The clamp behind the MAF was loose and the MAF was basically throwing its hands in the air. Car would go dead when I came off the gas.


----------



## chicositos (May 29, 2010)

Thank you, but I don´t think is that, your check engine was lighting?
It feels, like when you release the clutch.
I feel it maybe be 3 things:
Alternator 
Crankshaft sensor
DSG mechatronics
I hope is not the mechatronics, because it shifts perfectly, and I don´t have any error at the scan.
HELPP!!!


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## new2me (Feb 29, 2012)

There is a recall on the ignition module. Have the dealer check your VIN to see if it qualifies.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

chicositos said:


> Thank you, but I don´t think is that, your check engine was lighting?
> It feels, like when you release the clutch.
> I feel it maybe be 3 things:
> Alternator
> ...


No check engine light in my situation. But it's an easy thing to check to make sure there's nothing interfering with the MAF. So I figured I'd mention it.


----------



## dasautocc (May 4, 2011)

i had the same thing happen to my CC. I have a 2011 2.0 DSG. It happens to me when im in heavy stop and go traffic. As im slowing down to a stop the engine stalls and the parking brake engages. i have to shift to P, restart the engine and release the parking brake. All in the middle of traffic. 

I took it to the dealer and they said they reflashed the tranny. Drove it out of the dealer and it happened again. 

I took it back to the dealer but they couldnt replicate the problem so they didnt know what to fix. but they happened to find something wrong with the fuel pump so they replaced that.

i havent driven in stop and go traffic since then so i dont know if its fixed. it only occurs in heavy traffic with the a/c on.

hope this helps


----------



## dasautocc (May 4, 2011)

by the way the dealer said there were no hard codes and i never got a CEL.


----------



## Abide (Sep 11, 2012)

I would say it is the alternator, or a huge vacuum leak. How does it die? Does it just cut out, or does it putter into a stall?


----------



## dasautocc (May 4, 2011)

motor stalls completly like a manual transmission car when you dont push the clutch to stop.


----------



## Abide (Sep 11, 2012)

I have had some horrendous vacuum leaks that have caused this to happen - boost gauge will show this, but this is doubtful. I am not familiar much with the DSG, but mine has already done some strange things. 

I would test this by driving in tiptronic mode, or whatever the VW term, if that is incorrect.

Edit:
I have read that the mechatronic unit can cause false neutrals and jerking shifting. I am up against the dealer on the jerking and lurching. Hoping to get that replaced.


----------



## chicositos (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for your replys, 
I think is not going to be easy to find the problem, at least is happens like once in a week, but on friday I have my appointment at the dealer to check out what it is, I hope they can fix it.
I let you know the advance.
Regards


----------



## dasautocc (May 4, 2011)

happened again yesterday in traffic i guess its back to the dealer for the third time...


----------



## chicositos (May 29, 2010)

Well, here are the updates.
I took my car to the dealer, and guess what, they didn´t find anything!! 
In the last days, I made the basic setting to the DSG, and after that it seems to works perfectly.
Any advance I let you know.
Rgds


----------



## Fanya (Aug 16, 2013)

*2010 VW CC keeps shutting down*

HAve you been able to rectify this situation? I am having the same problem and no one knows what to do.

Thanks


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Haven't herd of this one. What was changed on the DSG?

Sent from BlackBerry Z10


----------



## Fanya (Aug 16, 2013)

*CC shuts down while driving...twice in less than a week*

Chicositos

What do you mean change setting to DSG......did this solve your issue permanently?

anyone found solution yet?


Thanks.


----------



## CCTurismo (Feb 3, 2013)

Its the battery. it's dying. same thing happened to me at 24,000 miles. just out of warranty,


----------



## chicositos (May 29, 2010)

Fanya said:


> Chicositos
> 
> What do you mean change setting to DSG......did this solve your issue permanently?
> 
> ...


Just did a basic setting to DSG and until today it works perfectly. Let me search the info on Ross tech how to perform it, and post it. 
Regards


----------



## Fanya (Aug 16, 2013)

*Possible solutions for my 2010 VW CC shutting off while I drive...slow down or stop.*

Possible solutions for my 2010 VW CC shutting off while I drive...slow down or stop.

I took it to a VW dealer and they initially got codes and replaced the *HIGH PRESSURE FUEL PUMP,* but the car shut off again the next day. I took back and for 7 days they continued to test and finally managed to recreate the problem and found that there was malfunction with the fuel pump module. They initially could not get any codes, but they finally diagnosed it as: *FUEL PUMP MECHANICAL MALFUNCTION, FUEL PUMP ELECTRICAL SHORT*. Since they had already replaced the high pressure fuel pump...they finally got a code for *LOW PRESSURE FUEL PUMP MECHANICAL MALFUNCTION*. They replaced it and I got my car back last Thursday 08.23.2013. I am still nervous every time I stop or slow down, but so far its riding like a champion and I feel normal again. I will put an update in 15 - 30 days.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Fanya said:


> Possible solutions for my 2010 VW CC shutting off while I drive...slow down or stop.
> 
> I took it to a VW dealer and they initially got codes and replaced the *HIGH PRESSURE FUEL PUMP,* but the car shut off again the next day. I took back and for 7 days they continued to test and finally managed to recreate the problem and found that there was malfunction with the fuel pump module. They initially could not get any codes, but they finally diagnosed it as: *FUEL PUMP MECHANICAL MALFUNCTION, FUEL PUMP ELECTRICAL SHORT*. Since they had already replaced the high pressure fuel pump...they finally got a code for *LOW PRESSURE FUEL PUMP MECHANICAL MALFUNCTION*. They replaced it and I got my car back last Thursday 08.23.2013. I am still nervous every time I stop or slow down, but so far its riding like a champion and I feel normal again. I will put an update in 15 - 30 days.


Sounds like they may have figured out the issue then. High pressure fuel pump is in the front and your low pressure is in the tank. The sudden start stop and cutting out sound more along the lines of the low pressure so take it as a wahoo you got two new pumps and for nothing


----------

